# Review: Performance Catapult's EPS Slingshot



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

*The Element Pocket Shooter by Performance Catapults

The EPS (Element Pocket Shooter) is a slingshot made by Jim Harris, one of the site's vendors.
The slingshot is made out of three different materials,
6061-T6 Aluminum, Carbon Fiber boards and a wide variety of types of wood, that the buyer is required to choose from.
First, the Aluminum core is a hard material, that one of it's main features is mild flexibility,
In addition, the next material is two Carbon Fiber layers, the Carbon Fiber is basically used as a material
that connects the wood and the aluminum together, and it's flexible as well. This flexibility expresses itself while shooting as a recoil-free slingshot,
I cannot describe how much this feature is critic when shooting a slingshot.
This choice of materials indicates that the person who chose
to use these materials is a true expert craftsman.










The materials are tied together by glue and golden screws that holds the slingshot stiff and tough.
Cracks and fork hits won't surrender this slingshot in a million years.










The slingshot feels great in the hand, and due to aluminum core,
it's weight feels natural and rigid.










Each slingshot is numbered and the number is written on the bottom of the slingshot on the aluminum core, and it comes with authenticity coin.










Every slingshot comes with a set of bands by **Gary (Flatband) Miller, or Bill (Tex Shooter) Herriman,
both are well known enthusiastic slingshot and band makers.

My slingshot arrived yesterday, while I was out of town.
The next morning, while walking in the garden in order to take the newspaper, I stepped on one of
Tex Shooter's bands. Firstly I was confused, I never had never ordered one of Bill Herriman's bands before,
and still I had no idea where did it come from. than, after walking a few meter forward, I found the authenticity coin.
Of course by then I understood that my naughty dog has something to do with it,
I started searching for the slingshot, when I found the EPS lying on the grass.
Fortunately It wasn't too late and it survived my Beagle's mighty jaws. The jackass postman must
have thrown the package over the fence, and it landed on the grass and survived a full night of watering.
No harm was caused to the slingshot luckily.



















The slingshot costs 99$ plus shipping,
I believe that if you are one of the lucky people who can afford such a quality masterpiece you should definitely consider
adding one to your collection. I must admit that this slingshot is one of the best slingshots that i ever used.*

I apologize for the quality of the pictures that was ruined while resizing,
and for the poor English.

_Satisfied Customer, Israel._


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I love my EPS also !


----------



## sanjay (Feb 26, 2010)

Great review- can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, ya shuld. Us ******** cain't hardly unnerstand yall furriners.









Just kidding, your English is fine, and you have nothing to apologize for.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Finally a review for this slingshot!







When you say 'flexibility' do you really mean 'rigidity'? If a moderator could just amend the grammatical errors that would be great.


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

Sam said:


> Finally a review for this slingshot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I say flexibility I mean flexibility, my father is a physicist and he explained to me exactly how the material's flexibility affects the shot.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm thrilled you like your EPS Guy...and thanks for the review.


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

No problem buddy


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Can't say enough about my Curly Maple #11 EPS. I guess the best compliment i can give is that it is in my blue jean pocket evry day. It is my go to flip.
Philly


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Adore my Curly Lychee #17 EPS.

I've since discovered my hands seem to like a tad more thumb and forefinger ergonomics, and a slightly more tactile grip surface, but that's just me, and doesn't detract in any way from the EPS' great design.

*



First, the Aluminum core is a hard material, that one of it's main features is mild flexibility

Click to expand...

*That thickness and length of aluminum, particularly sandwiched as it is by hardwood and carbon fiber, doesn't flex very much.

I suspect the shooting quality you tried to quantify is the ability of the hefty core to help absorb/minimize handshock by virtue of it's mass (read: inertia), and which also helps improve the sling's energy efficiency. If the visual analogy helps, picture a trebuchet whose base has been properly secured against excessive movement ... it will shoot further (more efficiently) and more consistently than an equal trebuchet that hasn't been secured and which lurches backwards when fired.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Was my bands OK? If not I will send you another set! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great job on the review. Love to see people posting pics of vendor slingshots, you can get a better sense of them.


----------



## ukslingshots (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you for this great review, i bet shes your favorite slingshot


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Was my bands OK? If not I will send you another set! -- Tex-Shooter


They were in a great condition, the pouch didn't make it so I attached a new one after this review because I wanted to keep it authentic. 
Thanks!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Was my bands OK? If not I will send you another set! -- Tex-Shooter


I thought you were very adamant about not shipping outside the US. Has your policy changed?


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

i got one on the way. Thanks for the review.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Gandolphin said:


> Was my bands OK? If not I will send you another set! -- Tex-Shooter


They were in a great condition, the pouch didn't make it so I attached a new one after this review because I wanted to keep it authentic.
Thanks!
[/quote]

I also have a "naughty" Beagle, "Henry", whose personality is the opposite of my Labrador Retriever "Sheena", who is the mascot for the National Slingshot Association. They're both great in their own ways.(Jim Harris, who expertly crafted your slingshot, is our Kentucky state representative of the NSA).

We have a singer in the USA named "Barry Manilow". He has two dogs. One of his dogs, a Beagle, he named "Bagel". Bagel the Beagle. Oy vay!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> I'm thrilled you like your EPS Guy...and thanks for the review.


That's beautiful craftsmanship,Jim!


----------

